# FreeBSD and Adobe CS2



## blackhaz (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi All,

Adobe gives away Adobe Create Suite 2 on its web site. Runs well under Wine on FreeBSD 9.1 amd64, and it's pretty fast!  

Screenshot:
http://www.bcsatellite.net/uploads/images/PSonFBSD.jpg


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2013)

"We're sorry, the site area you've requested is unavailable. Please try again later."

Why would Adobe give CS2 away?


----------



## chatwizrd (Jan 7, 2013)

Its on a ton of blog sites about them giving CS2 away. They must of gotten blasted with requests to download it though.


----------



## blackhaz (Jan 7, 2013)

Unfortunately, Adobe now says you need to buy a license to use those serial numthey've made publicly available there. Looks like a big screw up as most of the sources on the Web advertise this as "free CS2".


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2013)

If that's a mistake--and it sure feels like one--that's going to be either expensive for them, a public relations problem, or both.

Although if they were smart, they could sell the licenses for cheap...


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 8, 2013)

No, they're not giving it away. They just turned off the activation server for those who already own a copy. Link


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2013)

Yep.

http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/0...ge-software-giveaway-goof-or-clever-marketing


----------

